
Automakers invest in joint research centre at UCB to try and catch up - Osiris30
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-03-16/automakers-go-back-to-school-to-learn-to-build-self-driving-cars
======
iamjdg
300k is peanuts, you don't try to catch up with 300k. Car companies spend
billions on research every year. The car companies are farther along in
autonomous driving than most people know. Audi, which is owned by Volkswagen,
has done extensive development for years. 300k to a university is a press
grabber and maybe focused on a specific, very difficult problem they all face
which does not inhibit adoption of the technology. They don't want to spend
the resources on it now so they might as well take a small bet to see if some
academics can figure It out.

